
Ask HN: Does airport security take yubikeys? - awinter-py
Anyone have an experience holding onto second-factor devices when you fly? (Or having it confiscated?).
======
viraptor
Never been asked about them. (I've got 3) Never heard of it being a problem.
People constantly fly with usb drives on their keychain, so don't see how this
would be different.

------
xxdesmus
never had a problem flying with one.

